

"Let’s cofound a baby" and other phrases you should never speak - rams
http://unicornfree.com/2011/lets-cofound-a-baby/

======
GeoffreyHull
Good stuff. Just last week I had a young lady interview for a sales director
position with my startup. We offered her shares in the company equivalent to
5% of total shares available, on a 4-year vesting schedule with a 1-year
cliff.

She countered with 30%, no vesting schedule. I asked where she came up with
that figure and she explained she felt that since we're still in the seed
stage of development, she deserves an equal share as my partner and I.
Translation: 30% was completely arbitrary. I politely thanked her and sent her
on her way.

After doing some additional research, I realized the 5% was probably too
generous for a person responsible for nothing more than networking, which is
essentially what my partner and I should be doing ourselves anyway. Besides we
can pay people commission for acquiring customers direct while retaining full
ownership...which is key.

